# I tried Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship....



## tiffers (Feb 9, 2008)

There have been a few threads about this new line HE has out, a lot of folks are curious about it and I've only read one review from Traycee. She loved it, and I wanted to try it because of the yummy ingredients. So for anyone interested in this line, here's my E! True Hollywood Story 

 I've been having the conditioner, but for some reason I never used it by itself, always mixed it with something else. And I could never find the leave-in in this stupid town. 

So today, I found the leave-in at CVS and decided to dc with the conditioner by itself. I put it on dry hair and sat under the dryer for an hour, then cleaned up the house, and took a long nap. Yada, yada, yada, a few hours pass by and I finally rinse it out. My hair was soooo soft and the tangles just FELL out of my hair. I got out of the shower and put on some of the leave-in, can you say slip and super softness? My ends felt so moisturized and my hair kept almost slipping out of my hands when I put it back in a twist! I only had ONE broken hair in my comb!!!

This stuff smells delicious and gives wonderful softness and moisture. The con and leave-in are definitely gonna be a part of my arsenal from now on!


----------



## MsAngie (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the review! I was wondering if it was worth buying or not.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2008)

No problem  I was hesitant to try it too, because the only other thing I tried from HE was Hello Hydration conditioner and that did NOTHING for my hair. But I decided to jump out on a limb and try LTR, and I'm glad I did!


----------



## Traycee (Feb 10, 2008)

.....I'm so sprung off this stuff....Glad you had a good experience with it!!!


----------



## mango387 (Feb 10, 2008)

Target has it in the 40% free sizes.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 10, 2008)

I love it too! Especially that leave in. My hair is drinking it up right now. It is helping me detangle and keep my newgrowth soft and I am not losing alot of hair when I wash either. The smell is yummy and you can't beat the price.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I love it too! Especially that leave in. My hair is drinking it up right now. It is helping me detangle and keep my newgrowth soft and I am not losing alot of hair when I wash either. The smell is yummy and you can't beat the price.



OKAY! Isn't the leave in the ish?! I think it's gonna replace my beloved Sunsilk, cause this gives great results without the mineral oil


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 10, 2008)

Does it have cones? If it detangles and gives slip without cones then i will stop by CVS.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2008)

Yep, they both have cones in them. The conditioner has dimethicone and the leave in I think has two cones

If it's good enough for Gymfreak, it's good enough for me  She knows all about ingredients and wouldn't put any crap in her hair. So if she's using it, I know it's good


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok I cant find this stuff ANYWHERE around me, lol.  I'm going to have to pop into Target this week to find it.  

I really love the HE line of products.  I've been using Hello Hydration and Dangerously Straight condishes for my co-washes or my mid-week wash w/o DC.  I also have the Break's Over leave in which is AMAZINGLY yummy!  All 3 leave my hair SUPER soft and I never have any tangles (I never seem to have a problem with that anyways, but detangling isnt even necessary when I use these products).

But using it as a DC.... Hmmm never thought of that...  I always thought that conditioners that say to leave on for just a few mins were not good for DC-ing.  Then again Humectress (my staple DC) says to leave on for like 3 mins, lol.  I just realized that the HE bottles say to "leave on as long as you like."  Can someone clarify this for me?


----------



## good2uuuu (Feb 10, 2008)

I do not appreciate this review!!!!!!! I was ignoring the whole HE line, now this!!!!  I'll let you know how I like it later.....


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 10, 2008)

tiffers said:


> No problem  I was hesitant to try it too, because the only other thing I tried from HE was Hello Hydration conditioner and that did NOTHING for my hair. But I decided to jump out on a limb and try LTR, and I'm glad I did!


 
Why, Tiffers?  Whhhhhhyyyyyyy!?!  Why you gotta stir up the inner PJ in a sistah?  I almost had the beast tamed, and now this.

Just like you, I tried Hello Hydration and it did nothing for my hair.  Now with this testimonial (plus the fact that you like Sunsilk like I do), now I'm uber tempted to try this too.

Dagnabit!!! 

_(But seriously ... thanks for the review.  I'll let you know how it works for me too). _


----------



## shtow (Feb 10, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Ok I cant find this stuff ANYWHERE around me, lol.  I'm going to have to pop into Target this week to find it.
> 
> I really love the HE line of products.  I've been using Hello Hydration and Dangerously Straight condishes for my co-washes or my mid-week wash w/o DC.  I also have the Break's Over leave in which is AMAZINGLY yummy!  All 3 leave my hair SUPER soft and I never have any tangles (I never seem to have a problem with that anyways, but detangling isnt even necessary when I use these products).
> 
> But using it as a DC.... Hmmm never thought of that...  I always thought that conditioners that say to leave on for just a few mins were not good for DC-ing.  Then again Humectress (my staple DC) says to leave on for like 3 mins, lol.  I just realized that the HE bottles say to "leave on as long as you like."  Can someone clarify this for me?




I cant find it either! I went to 5 stores in two days. I was so ashamed at myself for searching for a product like a feign. I keep seeing the shampoo and con but no leave in. Oh well, maybe its a sign.


----------



## drasgrl (Feb 10, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> Why, Tiffers?  *Whhhhhhyyyyyyy!?!  Why you gotta stir up the inner PJ in a sistah?  I almost had the beast tamed, and now this.
> *



Tell me about it!  I might try it after I use up all my other stuff.  MUST-FIGHT-PJ-URGE MUST-NOT-GIVE-IN-MUST-FIGHT


----------



## frizzy (Feb 10, 2008)

good2uuuu said:


> I do not appreciate this review!!!!!!! I was ignoring the whole HE line, now this!!!!  I'll let you know how I like it later.....


 

YEP!  Not one of their products in my house.  I *had* totally turned my nose up.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 10, 2008)

tiffers said:


> OKAY! Isn't the leave in the ish?! I think it's gonna replace my beloved Sunsilk, cause this gives great results without the mineral oil



I'm saying and I am the BIGGEST sunsilk leave in fan but this HE stuff is the bidness......My hair is loving it right now.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Feb 10, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I'm saying and I am the BIGGEST sunsilk leave in fan but this HE stuff is the bidness......My hair is loving it right now.


 
Did you use the Leave In Split End Protector? Did you use it on the length of your hair or only the ends? TIA


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 10, 2008)

good2uuuu said:


> I do not appreciate this review!!!!!!! I was ignoring the whole HE line, now this!!!!  I'll let you know how I like it later.....


Truss me! I been trying to ignore this line too!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Ok I cant find this stuff ANYWHERE around me, lol.  I'm going to have to pop into Target this week to find it.
> 
> I really love the HE line of products.  I've been using Hello Hydration and Dangerously Straight condishes for my co-washes or my mid-week wash w/o DC.  I also have the Break's Over leave in which is AMAZINGLY yummy!  All 3 leave my hair SUPER soft and I never have any tangles (I never seem to have a problem with that anyways, but detangling isnt even necessary when I use these products).
> 
> But using it as a DC.... Hmmm never thought of that...  I always thought that conditioners that say to leave on for just a few mins were not good for DC-ing.  Then again Humectress (my staple DC) says to leave on for like 3 mins, lol.  I just realized that the HE bottles say to "leave on as long as you like."  Can someone clarify this for me?



:scratchch You got me wanting to try that Break's Over leave in now! What color is it? I'm gonna get some after I run out of the LTR

Girl, I hardly ever use a conditioner or leave in as directed! Like when a leave in says to use a dime size amount, I'm like  I wish I WOULD use so little, my hair would act a plumb fool!  I think when they say to ''leave it on as long as you like'' that means you could leave it on for a few seconds or a few hours


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 10, 2008)

ItsyBitsy said:


> Did you use the Leave In Split End Protector? Did you use it on the length of your hair or only the ends? TIA



Thats the one. It comes in a red pump bottle. I use it all over and concentrate a little more on my ends before I put my rollers in. It makes detangling a breeze.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> Why, Tiffers?  Whhhhhhyyyyyyy!?!  Why you gotta stir up the inner PJ in a sistah?  I almost had the beast tamed, and now this.
> 
> Just like you, I tried Hello Hydration and it did nothing for my hair.  Now with this testimonial (plus the fact that you like Sunsilk like I do), now I'm uber tempted to try this too.
> 
> ...



LOL!!! Sowwy 

When I tried to dc with Hello Hydration, my hair was like  But it lubs this line, especially the leave in


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2008)

shtow said:


> I cant find it either! I went to 5 stores in two days.* I was so ashamed at myself for searching for a product like a feign.* I keep seeing the shampoo and con but no leave in. Oh well, maybe its a sign.



 

I sent dh ALL around this town lookin for the leave in, but no one had it. I just found it yesterday, so I think Herbal Essences is playin games and trying to make people sweat a little by displaying the poo and con first and then bustin out the leave in. 

It was well worth the wait!


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Feb 10, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Thats the one. It comes in a red pump bottle. I use it all over and concentrate a little more on my ends before I put my rollers in. It makes detangling a breeze.


 
Okay..I have the right one 
When I rollerset I only used it on my ends tho & I used the Qhemet Burdock Butter Creme on the length. Next time I'll use it all over.


----------



## cocopuff (Feb 10, 2008)

mango387 said:


> Target has it in the 40% free sizes.



I went to Target today but did not see this line, they had HE stuff on sale too.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 10, 2008)

ItsyBitsy said:


> Okay..I have the right one
> When I rollerset I only used it on my ends tho & I used the Qhemet Burdock Butter Creme on the length. Next time I'll use it all over.



I need to get on that Qhemet stuff yall be raving about


----------



## drasgrl (Feb 11, 2008)

Sunday's paper had a coupon for buy two get one free Herbal Essence products!


----------



## jasmin (Feb 11, 2008)

It's a pretty new product so it's going to be hard to find for minute.  I hate that.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 11, 2008)

Bumping because this leave-in is the bomb!!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 11, 2008)

shtow said:


> I cant find it either! I went to 5 stores in two days. I was so ashamed at myself for searching for a product like a feign. I keep seeing the shampoo and con but no leave in. Oh well, maybe its a sign.



I think you're in my area shtow. I saw it somewhere one day a few weeks ago but I don't rememeber where. I looked at the HE products in Giant yesterday and noticed they didn't have it though. I'll let you know if I see it again.


----------



## InnerSoul (Feb 11, 2008)

tiffers said:


> :scratchch *You got me wanting to try that Break's Over leave in now! What color is it?* I'm gonna get some after I run out of the LTR
> 
> Girl, I hardly ever use a conditioner or leave in as directed! Like when a leave in says to use a dime size amount, I'm like  I wish I WOULD use so little, my hair would act a plumb fool!  I think when they say to ''leave it on as long as you like'' that means you could leave it on for a few seconds or a few hours


 
its in the blue bottle... made with pearl extracts and coco mango.. I love that stuff.. I use this to do my bantu knot sets. That break's over creme is wonderful.
Now I am curious about that LTR!! I will be sure to look for the red the next time I am in the hair section!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 11, 2008)

drasgrl said:


> Sunday's paper had a coupon for buy two get one free Herbal Essence products!



 I didn't feel like reading the paper, so I just threw it away!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

**off to see if neighbors still have the paper in their lawn**


----------



## tiffers (Feb 11, 2008)

InnerSoul said:


> its in the blue bottle... *made with pearl extracts and coco mango*.. I love that stuff.. I use this to do my bantu knot sets. That break's over creme is wonderful.
> Now I am curious about that LTR!! I will be sure to look for the red the next time I am in the hair section!



YUM!!!   

Have you tried the conditioner too? I wanna try that one after I finish with the LTR. Herbal Essences seriously has me sprung right now


----------



## Soliel185 (Feb 11, 2008)

I never tried the Break's Over b/c my hair typically hate"s "strengthening" or "fortifying" products - too much protein. Did anyone notice it made their hair hard or dry if they didn't use a moisturizing CON afterward? 

I picked up the LTR, but I wasn't impressed with the ingredients so I put it back down. Maybe if I can find a space in one of my two bathrooms, or the hall closet that isn't already occupied by hair products I'll give it a twirl.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 11, 2008)

The store around my way has it 3/$5 this week, I may have to try this stuff out!


----------



## clever (Feb 11, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Bumping because this leave-in is the bomb!!!!


It sure is!I just picked some up.It smells soooooo divine and I love feel of it.Its a keeper!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 11, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> It sure is!I just picked some up.It smells soooooo divine and I love feel of it.Its a keeper!



I love this stuff! It's so light and leaves my hair moisturized, shiny, slippery and smooth  

Have you used it on your hair yet?


----------



## shtow (Feb 11, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I think you're in my area shtow. I saw it somewhere one day a few weeks ago but I don't rememeber where. I looked at the HE products in Giant yesterday and noticed they didn't have it though. I'll let you know if I see it again.




Ohhhh Please do! Thanks and good lookin'!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 11, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> *I love it too!* Especially that leave in. My hair is drinking it up right now. It is helping me detangle and keep my newgrowth soft and I am not losing alot of hair when I wash either. The smell is yummy and you can't beat the price.


 

_I did not just read this....I did not just read this..._


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 11, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _I did not just read this....I did not just read this..._



 I know you hear me


----------



## tiffers (Feb 11, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _I did not just read this....I did not just read this..._


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 11, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I know you hear me


 
_*Yeah...I did...*_



_*it's jotted down on the list since it's not a budget breaker and you've given your stamp of approval.....*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 11, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _I did not just read this....I did not just read this..._


 
Uhh huhhh. Yes you did!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 11, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Yeah...I did...*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*it's jotted down on the list since it's not a budget breaker and you've given your stamp of approval.....*_



I got it for like 2.75 at target. I got that coupon in the paper for the wholw Buy two get one free for HE products. I am trying to figure out which ones I am going to get, especially since I got my hands on two more coupons from sisters papers.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 11, 2008)

I would love to try this but my hair is no where near being long


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 11, 2008)

tishee said:


> I would love to try this but my hair is no where near being long



Girl, get it anyway My hair ain't long either but with this heavenly leave in it just might be soon


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 11, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Girl, get it anyway My hair ain't long either but with this heavenly leave in it just might be soon


 


will do sweetie...after seeing that chart I definately am.


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Feb 11, 2008)

shtow said:


> I cant find it either! I went to 5 stores in two days. I was so ashamed at myself for searching for a product like a feign. I keep seeing the shampoo and con but no leave in. Oh well, maybe its a sign.


 
I'm not sure if you still live in the same area or not, but i saw it at target(near fudruckers) on reisterstown. I admit there wasn't too much leftover
so NOT my fault....


----------



## shtow (Feb 11, 2008)

SoAnxious12 said:


> I'm not sure if you still live in the same area or not, but i saw it at target(near fudruckers) on reisterstown. I admit there wasn't too much leftover
> so NOT my fault....



DAAAAYUM . I had to stay close to work. I was on my lunch break lol (there I go with the fiend like qualities). You shoulda picked me up a bottle, I woulda paid u lol. I keep seeing the shampoo and conditioner only . 

Does anyone know if this is a protein leave in as well as moisturizing?


----------



## shtow (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok so my roommate and I woke up at 6 to work out. When we were done we went to rite aid, they didnt have it, then Mars, they didnt have it and then the Target off of Taylor Ave--Maryland ladies it was in FULL stock! I got three bottles. Yes, I got my fix lol


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 12, 2008)

tishee said:


> I would love to try this but my hair is no where near being long


 
Then try the Break No More! It's the bomb and it will help your hair from breaking off which will get it longer


----------



## Soliel185 (Feb 12, 2008)

I went to Target LAST NIGHT - don't you know the only LTR item still on the shelves was the shampoo? TWO BOTTLES OF SHAMPOO! Do you know what kind of people will buy ONLY conditioner and leave in but NO shampoo? CO-WASHERS!! Dirty rotten stinkin co-washers and I know some of y'all had something to do with it! 


Now I gotta go check every Walgreens in the valley! 

*storms out of thread*


----------



## tiffers (Feb 12, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I went to Target LAST NIGHT - don't you know the only LTR item still on the shelves was the shampoo? TWO BOTTLES OF SHAMPOO! Do you know what kind of people will buy ONLY conditioner and leave in but NO shampoo? CO-WASHERS!! Dirty rotten stinkin co-washers and I know some of y'all had something to do with it!
> 
> 
> Now I gotta go check every Walgreens in the valley!
> ...


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 12, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I went to Target LAST NIGHT - don't you know the only LTR item still on the shelves was the shampoo? TWO BOTTLES OF SHAMPOO! Do you know what kind of people will buy ONLY conditioner and leave in but NO shampoo? CO-WASHERS!! Dirty rotten stinkin co-washers and I know some of y'all had something to do with it!
> 
> 
> Now I gotta go check every Walgreens in the valley!
> ...


 


I feel your pain, Soliel.  I went to CVS last night looking for both LTR and Break's Over (conditioner and leave-ins).  There were no leave-ins to be had of either one.  There were, however, 3 bottles of LTR shampoo and one conditioner plus 4 bottles of Break's Over shampoo and 2 conditioners.  So what did I do?  Well I bought the last bottles of the conditioners, of course.  Why?  Coz I'm a dirty rotten stinken co-washer, that's why.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 12, 2008)

^^TaraDyan, you greedy conditioner hog!!! 



So which one are you gonna use first?


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 12, 2008)

tiffers said:


> ^^TaraDyan, you greedy conditioner hog!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So which one are you gonna use first?


 
OK ... soooo ... you know you're partly to blame, right chica. I'm trying the LTR because of YOU! 

But to answer your question: I'm thinking of trying the LTR tonight to see how that works first, then I'll try Break's Over. But I gotta get my hands on those leave-ins first!

_<le sigh> Darn this blasted quest to find the best moisturizing conditioner! _


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 12, 2008)

You know what ladies, I think we should start a Herbal Essence challenge 

See if this stuff really works and we get some growth. You know, old school hair care because to be honest, all these different regimes and complicated routines. It's gots to be alot easier than this for a sista to grow her hair


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 12, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I went to Target LAST NIGHT - don't you know the only LTR item still on the shelves was the shampoo? TWO BOTTLES OF SHAMPOO! Do you know what kind of people will buy ONLY conditioner and leave in but NO shampoo? CO-WASHERS!! Dirty rotten stinkin co-washers and I know some of y'all had something to do with it!
> 
> 
> Now I gotta go check every Walgreens in the valley!
> ...


 
Damn, are ya'll that scared of shampoos???


----------



## InnerSoul (Feb 12, 2008)

tiffers said:


> YUM!!!
> 
> *Have you tried the conditioner too? *I wanna try that one after I finish with the LTR. Herbal Essences seriously has me sprung right now


 
I am allll late coming in answering this

but no I haven't tried the conditioner.. yet,   **I must resists the product junkie in me**


----------



## nijilah (Feb 12, 2008)

I went to Target today and there was only 1 bottle of the conditioner and leave-in conditions left!  But plenty of shampoos.  Oh and Herbal Essence is on sale this week at the Target in my area.  

I am curious to see if this works, because I have been ignoring this line.  I will try it out this weekend.

Nijilah


----------



## tiffers (Feb 12, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> OK ... soooo ... you know you're partly to blame, right chica. I'm trying the LTR because of YOU!
> 
> But to answer your question: I'm thinking of trying the LTR tonight to see how that works first, then I'll try Break's Over. But I gotta get my hands on those leave-ins first!
> 
> _<le sigh> Darn this blasted quest to find the best moisturizing conditioner! _



**GASP** MY fault? How is this my fault? I simply stated that this conditioner and leave in combo made my hair super soft and slippy.... No harm in that 

I sure wish you coulda got the leave in.... Man, it's the truth!

Let me know how the Break's Over works when you try it, I'm gonna get some after I use up my LTR 

We are SO bad


----------



## tiffers (Feb 12, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> You know what ladies, I think we should start a Herbal Essence challenge
> 
> See if this stuff really works and we get some growth. You know, old school hair care because to be honest, all these different regimes and complicated routines. It's gots to be alot easier than this for a sista to grow her hair



Oooh, good idea! I gotta use up all these dang other conditioners first though. I just bought a bottle of sea kelp conditioner, a bottle of shea butter conditoner and two bottles of Dove Intense Moisture. And I STILL haven't used up my NTM, Dove Advanced Care and some Pantene stuff


----------



## seeminglysweet (Feb 12, 2008)

I've used this conditioner and I must say that I like it a lot. I'm not a fan of H.E. in general but this one is nice. Smells great and makes my hair soft and detangles easily.


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 12, 2008)

tiffers said:


> **GASP** MY fault? How is this my fault? I simply stated that this conditioner and leave in combo made my hair super soft and slippy.... No harm in that


 
C’mon now, Tiff.  Now you know there are certain words / phrases that you simply cannot use around here, unless you just want to cause a simultaneous stampede to the nearest BSS or drugstore:

major slip
ultra moisturizing
tangle free
super soft
tames my new growth
my hair is in love (typically coupled with this icon:  )
… or any variation of the aforementioned.  Now you know this, maaaaaaaaaannn?!

_OK now having said that, I readily admit I have a PJ problem … and I will let you know how Break’s Over fares for me._


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 13, 2008)

Bumping


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

I USED IT!!! And I love the conditioner... I hardly had breakage using my denman brush this morning... Its great for co-washing the hair.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Feb 13, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> I USED IT!!! And I love the conditioner... I hardly had breakage using my denman brush this morning... *Its great for co-washing* the hair.



 I totally agree. Ive been using the condish with my shikakai rinses.I haven't used shampoo in three weeks. I'm loving it. My hair is soo soft.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 13, 2008)

:superbanana: Woo hoo!!! I'm glad you guys like it too! 

Have you tried the leave in yet?


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I went to Target LAST NIGHT - don't you know the only LTR item still on the shelves was the shampoo? TWO BOTTLES OF SHAMPOO! Do you know what kind of people will buy ONLY conditioner and leave in but NO shampoo? CO-WASHERS!! Dirty rotten stinkin co-washers and I know some of y'all had something to do with it!
> 
> 
> Now I gotta go check every Walgreens in the valley!
> ...



COME BACK!!!!! I'm sorry girl....I'll admit it!!! i know it was me hehehe.....

OOps, and I like accidentally pushed the "report" button..... oopsie..... i was so trying to quote you.....


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been seeing this advertised everywhere and now you ladies are raving about it. I think I'm going to pick up a bottle and try it for CW.

Even though I just bought 16 bottles of conditioner last week.


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 13, 2008)

Welp, I used the LTR conditioner last night (I deep conditioned with it under the dryer).  First of all, the conditioner smells amazing (just like perfume) and is very thick and rich.  It immediately made my curls pop and even made them hang down a little more (just because it’s so rich and thick).  Honestly, the smell and consistency of it reminded me of the Loreal Vive Pro Smooth Intense conditioner (which is another great conditioner).  So the bottom line is:  I really, really like the LTR conditioner, and it officially gets a heartfelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from me.

BUUUUUTTTT … the real star of the system is indeed the leave-in.  I found some at my local Target last night (on sale no less), so I was beyond thrilled.  After I put that leave-in on my hair, that’s when the magic started to happen.  My curls popped like crazy!  It literally looks like my hair is darker; that’s how moisturized my curls are.  I love it when a product works and isn’t too expensive to boot.  Again, the leave-in is key here, just as others have already mentioned.

This is a definite keeper … and I want to sincerely thank all the ladies (Tiffers) who shouted it out and made me go buy it (Tiffers).  

_Yes … I said made me go buy it.  Y’all know I can’t control myself._


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Feb 13, 2008)

I definitely gotta get some of this! I think I will be trying to find some on my lunch break!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 13, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> I've been seeing this advertised everywhere and now you ladies are raving about it. I think I'm going to pick up a bottle and try it for CW.
> 
> Even though I just bought 16 bottles of conditioner last week.



NO you did not!!!  

And I thought I was bad for buying 4!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 13, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> Welp, I used the LTR conditioner last night (I deep conditioned with it under the dryer).  First of all, the conditioner smells amazing (just like perfume) and is very thick and rich.  It immediately made my curls pop and even made them hang down a little more (just because it’s so rich and thick).  Honestly, the smell and consistency of it reminded me of the Loreal Vive Pro Smooth Intense conditioner (which is another great conditioner).  So the bottom line is:  I really, really like the LTR conditioner, and it officially gets a heartfelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :bouncegre 

I was wondering how you liked it! Isn't the leave-in the bomb?! I can't keep my hands out of my hair, it's ridiculous!


----------



## shtow (Feb 13, 2008)

love love love the leave in! Its better than my nexxus and dare I say it- sunsilk! Thanks for this thread! I would try the conditioner but I have 2 liters of DC to use up so it looks like I will be trying the conditioner next year lol


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> Welp, I used the LTR conditioner last night (I deep conditioned with it under the dryer).  First of all, the conditioner smells amazing (just like perfume) and is very thick and rich.  It immediately made my curls pop and even made them hang down a little more (just because it’s so rich and thick).  Honestly, the smell and consistency of it reminded me of the Loreal Vive Pro Smooth Intense conditioner (which is another great conditioner).  So the bottom line is:  I really, really like the LTR conditioner, and it officially gets a heartfelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I gotta go back and by the leave-in..... see what yall did to me!!!! I'm officially a PJ now.... lol!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 13, 2008)

shtow said:


> love love love the leave in! Its better than my nexxus and dare I say it- sunsilk! Thanks for this thread! I would try the conditioner but I have 2 liters of DC to use up so it looks like I will be trying the conditioner next year lol



I didn't ever think I'd find a leave-in better than Sunsilk, but after trying LTR, I'm not going back! I've been using up all of my Sunsilk leave-ins on my kids and hubby  

Dh keeps asking me ''Why don't you use the new stuff on my hair?'' and I tell him ''Cause this stuff is better for you, it detangles better'' But the reality is I don't wanna use up all my LTR on him and the kids. I'm selfish


----------



## shtow (Feb 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I didn't ever think I'd find a leave-in better than Sunsilk, but after trying LTR, I'm not going back! I've been using up all of my Sunsilk leave-ins on my kids and hubby
> 
> Dh keeps asking me ''Why don't you use the new stuff on my hair?'' and I tell him ''Cause this stuff is better for you, it detangles better'' But the reality is I don't wanna use up all my LTR on him and the kids. I'm selfish



LOL Im selling my Sunsilk to my roomate . I have six whole bottles, Im selling to her for 1.50 each lol


----------



## Soliel185 (Feb 13, 2008)

*sigh* There needs to be a PJ 12-step program. Every few days (hours, who the hell am I kidding?) I get to fiendin for a fix, and next thing you know I'm prowling the low shelf at Target reading the backs of bottles like they hold the secret meanng of life! 

The sad part is, knowing I have a problem is NOT helping me manage my problem. My SO gives me the side-eye everytime he sees me w/ more hair products, but I know my butt will be at Walgreens after work today!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 13, 2008)

I went to Super Walmart on my lunch break today to buy some. 



Imma use it on my flexirod set this weekend and see how it goes.   I'm geeked!


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Feb 13, 2008)

I went to Walgreens on my lunch, but they did not have the leave-in. I am very disappointed. I guess I'll have to hit Walmart after work or after church tonight.


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 13, 2008)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> I went to Walgreens on my lunch, but they did not have the leave-in. I am very disappointed. I guess I'll have to hit Walmart after work or after church tonight.


 
Naw, girl ... naw.  I did the same thing (plus I went to CVS).  You gotta hit up Target.  That's the only place I found the leave-in in abundance.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 13, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> Naw, girl ... naw. I did the same thing (plus I went to CVS). You gotta hit up Target. That's the only place I found the leave-in in abundance.


I was just about to say the same thing.  I could only find it @ Walmart.  Couldn't find it at CVS/Walgreens/Rite Aid.


----------



## shelly25 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like this is one more thing I gotta try!


----------



## lovelychar (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh boy, not another yummy sounding product. Thank you very much   I'm going to be so broke again after bills and V-day gifts. I wont buy or try til my relaxer, but will give updates on results when I do.


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you ladies for the heads-up about Walgreens/CVS. I'll definitely be hitting up Walmart or Target!


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 13, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> I've been seeing this advertised everywhere and now you ladies are raving about it. I think I'm going to pick up a bottle and try it for CW.
> 
> Even though I just bought 16 bottles of conditioner last week.


 
I just bought a bottle of this at Target. Will be back with my review of it!


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> NO you did not!!!
> 
> And I thought I was bad for buying 4!


 
My friend opened up the closet and was like what is wrong with you?!


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 13, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> I just bought a bottle of this at Target. Will be back with my review of it!


 
Did you get the leave-in too?


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 13, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> Now I gotta go back and by the leave-in..... see what yall did to me!!!! I'm officially a PJ now.... lol!


 

I know right! Now I gotta go back and get the leave-in.


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 13, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> Did you get the leave-in too?


 

Not yet but I'm going to go back and get it.


----------



## Napp (Feb 13, 2008)

im interested in this. :scratchchand when you say cheap how cheap do you mean? I'm gonna hit up target this weekend. im trying to find what works with my hair ASAP! i dont have enough money to be a PJ anymore


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 13, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> I just bought a bottle of this at Target. Will be back with my review of it!


 
Ok, I just CW with this and am very happy with it. For the price it's surprisingly luscious and thick. This is coming from a straight up hair snob that has an aversion to drugstore products but CW with dominican conditioners was hurting my pockets so I had to find a cheaper alternative. This isn't watery at all like most cheapies are and has earned a spot in the permanent rotation. The only drawback for me is the perfume-y smell. It's nice but a little overpowering. 

I hope none of you ladies live in my neighborhood because I am going to clean Target OUT!


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 13, 2008)

Napp said:


> im interested in this. :scratchchand when you say cheap how cheap do you mean? I'm gonna hit up target this weekend. im trying to find what works with my hair ASAP! i dont have enough money to be a PJ anymore


 
I paid $2.99 at Target for the smaller size. They had a bigger one for $5+.


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 13, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> Ok, I just CW with this and am very happy with it. For the price it's surprisingly luscious and thick. This is coming from a straight up hair snob that has an aversion to drugstore products but CW with dominican conditioners was hurting my pockets so I had to find a cheaper alternative. This isn't watery at all like most cheapies are and has earned a spot in the permanent rotation. The only drawback for me is the perfume-y smell. It's nice but a little overpowering.
> 
> I hope none of you ladies live in my neighborhood because I am going to clean Target OUT!


 
LOL ... yeah, the perfume smell is a little strong, but I love the smell so I'm OK with that.  You just wait until you get that leave-in, girl.  The leave-in sets it off.  I know you're probably like "Does it really, Tara?"  Well I'm telling you it does.  When I was applying it to my hair last night, I was like "This is too good to be true.  Am I trippin'?"  Alas, I was not.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 13, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> Welp, I used the LTR conditioner last night (I deep conditioned with it under the dryer). First of all, the conditioner smells amazing (just like perfume) and is very thick and rich. It immediately made my curls pop and even made them hang down a little more (just because it’s so rich and thick). Honestly, the smell and consistency of it reminded me of the Loreal Vive Pro Smooth Intense conditioner (which is another great conditioner). So the bottom line is: I really, really like the LTR conditioner, and it officially gets a heartfelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

_*I swear I read this recap and felt my chest get warm....*_


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 13, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> LOL ... yeah, the perfume smell is a little strong, but I love the smell so I'm OK with that. You just wait until you get that leave-in, girl. The leave-in sets it off. I know you're probably like "Does it really, Tara?" Well I'm telling you it does. When I was applying it to my hair last night, I was like "This is too good to be true. Am I trippin'?" Alas, I was not.


 

I can't wait to try it! Lacio Lacio is my staple leave-in but I want to have some other alternatives.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 13, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> Ok, I just CW with this and am very happy with it. For the price it's surprisingly luscious and thick. This is coming from a straight up hair snob that has an aversion to drugstore products but CW with dominican conditioners was hurting my pockets so I had to find a cheaper alternative. This isn't watery at all like most cheapies are and has earned a spot in the permanent rotation. The only drawback for me is the perfume-y smell. It's nice but a little overpowering.
> 
> I hope none of you ladies live in my neighborhood because I am going to clean Target OUT!



WOO HOO! I'm glad you like it, you hair snob! 

I'm glad I live in a small town and don't have to worry about you ruthless LHCF vultures buying up all of the conditioners in town!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> WOO HOO! I'm glad you like it, you hair snob!
> 
> I'm glad I live in a small town and don't have to worry about you *ruthless LHCF vultures* buying up all of the conditioners in town!


 
_*Ca-caw!  Ca-caw!!*_


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Feb 13, 2008)

I found some at Walmart tonight. I got the big sized shampoo and conditioner and 2 bottles of the leave-in. I just got done washing my hair, and yeah. It's just like y'all said. I didn't think the smell was too overpowering, but then I don't have a sensitive nose. I use a very small amount of shampoo on my scalp only, but it did lather up quite well. The conditioner is rather thick and rinsed out like a dream. And yes, the leave-in is superb!!!! I can't wait to see how my hair will feel in the morning! My new growth looks and feels great - it does make the waves stand out, so it looks like I got a little more new growth than I thought up there. These are my new staples. I had been using Biolage for years, and I would try new things every now and again, but I always ended right back up with my Biolage. But this might be goodbye for good. My hair feels great, can't wait to see it in the morning. Ladies, you will not be disappointed, and the price is great to boot!


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 13, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> Welp, I used the LTR conditioner last night (I deep conditioned with it under the dryer).  First of all, the conditioner smells amazing (just like perfume) and is very thick and rich.  It immediately made my curls pop and even made them hang down a little more (just because it’s so rich and thick).  Honestly, the smell and consistency of it reminded me of the Loreal Vive Pro Smooth Intense conditioner (which is another great conditioner).  So the bottom line is:  I really, really like the LTR conditioner, and it officially gets a heartfelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See now I gotta go buy it! Y'all make me sick!!!


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 14, 2008)

tiffers said:


> WOO HOO! I'm glad you like it, you hair snob!
> 
> I'm glad I live in a small town and don't have to worry about you ruthless LHCF vultures buying up all of the conditioners in town!


 
Thanks for starting this thread Tiffers. You know a girl can never have too many conditioners.


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 14, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Ca-caw! Ca-caw!!*_


 
I swear, we can always count on Mo to bring it.


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 14, 2008)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> I found some at Walmart tonight. I got the big sized shampoo and conditioner and 2 bottles of the leave-in. I just got done washing my hair, and yeah. It's just like y'all said. I didn't think the smell was too overpowering, but then I don't have a sensitive nose. I use a very small amount of shampoo on my scalp only, but it did lather up quite well. The conditioner is rather thick and rinsed out like a dream. And yes, the leave-in is superb!!!! I can't wait to see how my hair will feel in the morning! My new growth looks and feels great - it does make the waves stand out, so it looks like I got a little more new growth than I thought up there. These are my new staples. I had been using Biolage for years, and I would try new things every now and again, but I always ended right back up with my Biolage. But this might be goodbye for good. My hair feels great, can't wait to see it in the morning. Ladies, you will not be disappointed, and the price is great to boot!


 
Yaaayyyy!!  I'm gald you found it at the Wal-Mart (I'll have to remember that for later).



glamazon386 said:


> See now I gotta go buy it! Y'all make me sick!!!


 
 You won't be sorry, Glam.  I'd be interested in hearing your review of it too.


----------



## septemberbaby (Feb 14, 2008)

I can't find this line anywhere!


----------



## simplycee (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok TaraDyan's review sold me.  I was out in sleet and rain last night looking for this.  Found the conditioner but not the leave in.  I am going to Target on my lunch break.  Ya'll save me at least one bottle.


----------



## Soliel185 (Feb 14, 2008)

I found the conditioner, but no leave in. I was going to just not buy it at all, but I figured, what the hell, might as well, right? Got home, rinsed, popped some of this on my head and left it for about 2 mins while I washed my face.

I could actually FEEL my hair getting heavier as the tangles miraculously disappeared.

When I rinsed after TWO minutes, I swear I thought my hair was melting. I've been on a natural kick for awhile now, juice n berries and all that...but if I'm just gonna rinse em out a few chemicals/cones/unpronounceable ingredients never hurt anybody....right? 

'cuz I am NOT about to stop using this stuff!


----------



## Dee_33 (Feb 14, 2008)

Any relaxed ladies using this?  I'm feeling a little tempted over here and just wondering if it works on relaxed hair???


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 14, 2008)

luving me said:


> Any relaxed ladies using this? I'm feeling a little tempted over here and just wondering if it works on relaxed hair???


 
I'm relaxed and currently 11 weeks post relaxer. It worked great for me. Give it a try and if you don't like it, you're only out 3 bucks!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 14, 2008)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> I found some at Walmart tonight. I got the big sized shampoo and conditioner and 2 bottles of the leave-in. I just got done washing my hair, and yeah. It's just like y'all said. I didn't think the smell was too overpowering, but then I don't have a sensitive nose. I use a very small amount of shampoo on my scalp only, but it did lather up quite well. The conditioner is rather thick and rinsed out like a dream. And yes, the leave-in is superb!!!! I can't wait to see how my hair will feel in the morning! My new growth looks and feels great - it does make the waves stand out, so it looks like I got a little more new growth than I thought up there. These are my new staples. I had been using Biolage for years, and I would try new things every now and again, but I always ended right back up with my Biolage. But this might be goodbye for good. My hair feels great, can't wait to see it in the morning. Ladies, you will not be disappointed, and the price is great to boot!



YAAAAY! 

Girl, isn't the conditioner and leave-in combo a knockout? 

I love this stuff!


----------



## good2uuuu (Feb 14, 2008)

I just bought this foolishness today at Target with my buy 2 get 1 free coupon. I can't wait to try it tonight. Who stared this thread anyway? OP, you need a  for makin' us go out and buy this stuff! Shame on you! I need more hair products like I need a hole in my head! Shoot. Now I gotta try the one for curly hair, too...........


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 14, 2008)

..........


----------



## aurora3140 (Feb 14, 2008)

My local Kroger has the con, poo, and leave-in and the regular sizes were 3 for 8.99.  I bought the con and two leave-ins .  

I didn't really like the HE like I hoped I would, but I think I may need to clarify or my water is hard because *none* of my products are working for me right now erplexed.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 14, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I found the conditioner, but no leave in. I was going to just not buy it at all, but I figured, what the hell, might as well, right? Got home, rinsed, popped some of this on my head and left it for about 2 mins while I washed my face.
> 
> I could actually FEEL my hair getting heavier as the tangles miraculously disappeared.
> 
> ...



That's right 

And besides, it has water, raspberry juice AND citric acid (citrus is natural  ) so this stuff is pretty much natural.........


----------



## tiffers (Feb 14, 2008)

luving me said:


> Any relaxed ladies using this?  I'm feeling a little tempted over here and just wondering if it works on relaxed hair???



Yep, I'm relaxed


----------



## tiffers (Feb 14, 2008)

aurora3140 said:


> My local Kroger has the con, poo, and leave-in and the regular sizes were 3 for 8.99.  I bought the con and two leave-ins .
> 
> I didn't really like the HE like I hoped I would, but I think I may need to clarify or my water is hard because *none* of my products are working for me right now erplexed.



Have you tried chelating? A few weeks ago, my hair was actin a fool and NOTHING was working for me. Long story short, I chelated and problem solved!


----------



## aurora3140 (Feb 14, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Have you tried chelating? A few weeks ago, my hair was actin a fool and NOTHING was working for me. Long story short, I chelated and problem solved!




Thanks for the tip Tiffers! I know something must be wrong with my hair because everyone else has nothing but praise for the LTR.  I've seen chelating mentioned on the board, but I'm still not sure what it is .  Off to the searches for me!


----------



## shtow (Feb 14, 2008)

aurora3140 said:


> Thanks for the tip Tiffers! I know something must be wrong with my hair because everyone else has nothing but praise for the LTR.  I've seen chelating mentioned on the board, but I'm still not sure what it is .  Off to the searches for me!



Kenra has a great chelating poo. It supposed to be more cleansing than a clarifying poo. I think it is supposed to really penetrate that hair and all that good stuff


----------



## aurora3140 (Feb 14, 2008)

shtow said:


> Kenra has a great chelating poo. It supposed to be more cleansing than a clarifying poo. I think it is supposed to really penetrate that hair and all that good stuff



Sounds great, but I'm on a bit of a budget and Kenra sounds expensive.  I just did a search and I'm going to try the ORS Aloe Shampoo.  Does this sound good?


----------



## simplycee (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for saving me some ladies!   I got my con and leave in about an hour ago.  There was a bunch of poo on the shelf and hardly any con and leave in!   Ya'll move fast at cleaning the shelves!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 14, 2008)

aurora3140 said:


> Sounds great, but I'm on a bit of a budget and Kenra sounds expensive.  I just did a search and I'm going to try the ORS Aloe Shampoo.  Does this sound good?



Yep, that's what I used. Worked like a charm and it's only like 3 bucks


----------



## jada1111 (Feb 14, 2008)

Are there any naturals using this product?  

I love all the fabulous reviews, but don't want to waste money on something not meant for tightly coiled chemical free hair.

TIA! :-D


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 14, 2008)

simplycee said:


> Thanks for saving me some ladies!  I got my con and leave in about an hour ago. There was a bunch of poo on the shelf and hardly any con and leave in!  Ya'll move fast at cleaning the shelves!


 
Girrrrrlll ... you know how we roll!


----------



## aurora3140 (Feb 14, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Yep, that's what I used. Worked like a charm and it's only like 3 bucks



Thanks, I'm buying it tonight!  I always get excited over new hair stuff!

Yes, I have a problem and my pocketbook is suffering...


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 14, 2008)

aurora3140 said:


> Thanks, I'm buying it tonight! I always get excited over new hair stuff!
> 
> Yes, I have a problem and my pocketbook is suffering...


 
I'm interested in hearing your review of LTR after you chelate your hair and use it again.


----------



## Soliel185 (Feb 14, 2008)

aurora3140 said:


> Sounds great, but I'm on a bit of a budget and Kenra sounds expensive. I just did a search and I'm going to try the ORS Aloe Shampoo. Does this sound good?


 
I've only tried the ORS from the samples in the relaxer kits. Last time I was in Sally's I bought the generic Nexxus Aloe Rid and i't works GREAT. My hair feels clean, but not stripped and it has a nice scent - nothing heavy. After I use it all my products work like new again. I bought it as a tester for the real thing before I went and spent alot of $$ - I will probably try ORS next though b/c I've seen great reviews on the board.


----------



## aurora3140 (Feb 14, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> I'm interested in hearing your review of LTR after you chelate your hair and use it again.



I'll keep you posted!  I really think that the chelating poo will make all the difference.


----------



## aurora3140 (Feb 14, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I've only tried the ORS from the samples in the relaxer kits. Last time I was in Sally's I bought the generic Nexxus Aloe Rid and i't works GREAT. My hair feels clean, but not stripped and it has a nice scent - nothing heavy. After I use it all my products work like new again. I bought it as a tester for the real thing before I went and spent alot of $$ - I will probably try ORS next though b/c I've seen great reviews on the board.



I'll check out the generic Nexxus if my hair's still acting funky after the ORS.  I forgot all out Sally's generic brand.  Thanks for the review!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 14, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> I'm interested in hearing your review of LTR after you chelate your hair and use it again.



Me too!!!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 14, 2008)

aurora3140 said:


> Thanks, I'm buying it tonight! I always get excited over new hair stuff!
> 
> Yes, I have a problem and my pocketbook is suffering...


 
Me too


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 14, 2008)

I purhcased the ltr co today at target they did not have the leave-in though. but the word must have gotten out b/c there were only 6 co's left and I got 1.


----------



## Suerte (Feb 14, 2008)

I got the giant bottles at Wal Mart for $5 a piece and I LOVE THIS STUFF!!! It smells SOOOOOO good.

I mix my So Sexy with it (yes, y'all made me go buy the So Sexy).

I can't find the leave in though


----------



## good2uuuu (Feb 14, 2008)

I tried it and I like it!


----------



## good2uuuu (Feb 14, 2008)

jada1111 said:


> Are there any naturals using this product?
> 
> I love all the fabulous reviews, but don't want to waste money on something not meant for tightly coiled chemical free hair.
> 
> TIA! :-D



I'm natural and I like it!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 14, 2008)

I really like this conditioner.  I am almost finished with my 1st bottle, I've got to get more.  I love how thick and yummy it is and deliciously fragrant.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 14, 2008)

I saw the commercial tonite and thought of lhcf.  I'm on another 3 week no - buy so I'm holding off.  Still, it can't hurt to walk by and smell it, right?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 14, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> I saw the commercial tonite and thought of lhcf.  I'm on another 3 week no - buy so I'm holding off.  Still, it can't hurt to walk by and smell it, right?



Don't do it to yourself  Its gonna be torture


----------



## Soliel185 (Feb 14, 2008)

I found the leave-in! I was so excited that I bought two -- and then grabbed a "Break's Over" leave in just cause it was there are on sale!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 15, 2008)

Suerte said:


> I got the giant bottles at Wal Mart for $5 a piece and I LOVE THIS STUFF!!! It smells SOOOOOO good.
> 
> *I mix my So Sexy with it (yes, y'all made me go buy the So Sexy).*
> 
> I can't find the leave in though



Dang, you're tryng to smell EXTRA good, huh?! 

What does the mix of those two smell like? I have a little bit of So Sexy left :scratchch................


----------



## tiffers (Feb 15, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I found the leave-in! I was so excited that I bought two -- and then grabbed a "Break's Over" leave in just cause it was there are on sale!



Oooh, goody! Have you tried the LTR leave in yet? I've been looking for that damn Break's Over leave in (gym made me wanna try it) and I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## aurora3140 (Feb 15, 2008)

So, I got the ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo and used it before trying the LTR con again.  I swear, it's unbelievable how much of a difference chelating makes!  After conditioning and using the leave-in my hair is softer than it has EVER been after airdrying.  It's moisturized and it feels stronger.  

Thanks Tiffers for recommending that I chelate!  LTR is a definite keeper as is the ORS poo.  I finally feel like I have actual "staples" .


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Feb 15, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Ca-caw!  Ca-caw!!*_



.... I'm headed over to the 24-hour Super Wal-Mart right now!! ...I saw the conditioner earlier this week but I was too cheap to spend $5 on that large bottle. But I'm giving in. I'll report on my results tomorrow since I co-wash every morning.


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 15, 2008)

i've been in 5 local grocery/drug stores and NO ONE HAS this product.

that's strange...i guess i'll go to target which is out of my way but i'm itchin' to try that leave-in.


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just wanted to give a quick update. After I washed and conditioned and put in the leave-in, I just tied it down and went to bed. Yesterday, I just wore it in a braid so I would have a braid out for Valentine's dinner. Oh my goodness! My hair was so soft and smelled so good! Even my hubby was impressed. I love how I can put the leave-in on my dry hair and it won't get all weighted down. This is my new favorite line! Try it!


----------



## wantlonghairagain (Feb 15, 2008)

So is anyone using the leave-in as a daily moisturizer?  I went and got the Break's over shampoo and the LTR con and leave-in last night.  I was gonna get the Break's Over leave in too but they didn't have any.  I'm trying to find a good daily moisturizer as well.


----------



## Soliel185 (Feb 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oooh, goody! Have you tried the LTR leave in yet? I've been looking for that damn Break's Over leave in (gym made me wanna try it) and I can't find it anywhere!


 

I tried the LTR leave in last night - so far I'm impressed. Very soft, shiny, _wavy_ hair, but I applied it on day old hair over other products since I didn't work out yesterday so I will have to rate it again after I hit the gym tonight and co-wash. 

The Break's Over stuff smells very nice. I might grab the con and alternate the two...not sure yet. But I will post a review when I try it! It was on sale for $2.48....how am I supposed to resist that?!


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, I used the leave-in last night after I CW and my hair was great. This morning...not so much.

I'm going to keep using it though until I get it right. I think I may have used too much.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 15, 2008)

.....................


----------



## tiffers (Feb 15, 2008)

aurora3140 said:


> So, I got the ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo and used it before trying the LTR con again.  I swear, it's unbelievable how much of a difference chelating makes!  After conditioning and using the leave-in my hair is softer than it has EVER been after airdrying.  It's moisturized and it feels stronger.
> 
> Thanks Tiffers for recommending that I chelate!  LTR is a definite keeper as is the ORS poo.  I finally feel like I have actual "staples" .



YAAAAAY! I was wondering how your hair came out! Girl, I know how frustrating it is to have your hair acting a donkey and I'm soooooo happy that your hair's back to normal!! 

Oh, and I'm happy that you love LTR too!!  Isn't that leave in the best ever?!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 15, 2008)

wantlonghairagain said:


> So is anyone using the leave-in as a daily moisturizer?  I went and got the Break's over shampoo and the LTR con and leave-in last night.  I was gonna get the Break's Over leave in too but they didn't have any.  I'm trying to find a good daily moisturizer as well.



I use LTR leave in as a daily leave in, and I just love it. My hair is never weighed down, it's very light and airy. It also has a nice sheen to it, it looks very healthy and smells great! My hubby only compliments my hair when it's down because he's not too fond of daily buns. But yesterday, I had my hair in my daily boring bun and he kept telling me how nice my hair looked! 

I'm pretty heavy handed when using hair products, so I've had to train myself to use less because you really don't need a lot of this leave in to see results. A little goes a long way


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I use LTR leave in as a daily leave in, and I just love it. My hair is never weighed down, it's very light and airy. It also has a nice sheen to it, it looks very healthy and smells great! My hubby only compliments my hair when it's down because he's not too fond of daily buns. But yesterday, I had my hair in my daily boring bun and he kept telling me how nice my hair looked!
> 
> I'm pretty heavy handed when using hair products, so I've had to train myself to use less because you really don't need a lot of this leave in to see results. *A little goes a long way*



Your right about that. My bottle is going to last me a hot minute.


----------



## aurora3140 (Feb 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> YAAAAAY! I was wondering how your hair came out! Girl, I know how frustrating it is to have your hair acting a donkey and *I'm soooooo happy that your hair's back to normal!!*
> 
> Oh, and I'm happy that you love LTR too!!  Isn't that leave in the best ever?!



LOL, thanks Tiffers!  I'm glad it's back to normal, too.  It's weird because I've been living here (campus apartment) since the end of last August and I never suspected we had hard water because I've never had those kinds of hair problems.  Maybe my hair just had enough and had to show me who's boss  .  I've learned my lesson: chelating all the way!  

That leave-in is AMAZING!  I never thought anything would replace my pink Sunsilk leave-in.  Thank you sooooo much for recommending this line!


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I'm pretty heavy handed when using hair products, so I've had to train myself to use less because you really don't need a lot of this leave in to see results. A little goes a long way


 
That was probably my problem then, using too much. I'm going to try it again using less and see how I do.


----------



## wantlonghairagain (Feb 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I use LTR leave in as a daily leave in, and I just love it.


 
Do you wash daily or do you use it on dry hair?


----------



## sareca (Feb 15, 2008)

good2uuuu said:


> I do not appreciate this review!!!!!!! I was ignoring the whole HE line, now this!!!!  I'll let you know how I like it later.....



 I'm with her! ...um, so which conditioner?


----------



## tiffers (Feb 15, 2008)

wantlonghairagain said:


> Do you wash daily or do you use it on dry hair?



I deep condition three times a week, and I use this on wet hair after I wash and dry hair on the other days


----------



## wantlonghairagain (Feb 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I deep condition three times a week, and I use this on wet hair after I wash and dry hair on the other days


 
Cool. I'm gonna try it first on my wet hair when I wash this weekend and then on dry hair after that.  If I like it I will be stocking up.


----------



## NClady (Feb 15, 2008)

I need to try this...

*Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Conditioner Red Raspberry/Satin*


*Directions*
Use me: Soak me in all the way down. My, you're headstrong. Rinse and repeat for good measure.
top







*Indications*
I'll give you a Rapunzel complex. Longing for more? Let it out and indulge every inch with my velvety conditioning fused with raspberry and satin. I'll give your length the strength against breakage and split ends. You've got longer hair to love. And I've got more love to give. How long will you go without touching it?
top




 *Ingredients*Water; Stearyl Alcohol; Cetyl Alcohol; Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine; Rubus Idaeus (Raspberry) Juice; Hydrolyzed Silk; Glutamic Acid; Bis-Aminopropyl Dimethicone; Fragrance; Benzyl Alcohol; EDTA; Citric Acid; Propylene Glycol; Sodium Chloride; Methylchloroisothiazolinone; Methylisothiazolinone; Red 33
top


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Feb 15, 2008)

I found a bottle of this stuff at CVS!!!!  I was searching EVERYWHERE!  For weeks, lol.  Can I say......

*I'm in love!

*I didn't realize how amazing the HE line of conditioners are!  I have done a pre-poo with dangerously straight and hello hydration, and a deep condition with LTR...  MY HAIR IS SOOO SOFT AND SILKY.  I also used Break's Over Leave-in (and a bit of Chi Silk Infusion) for my airdry/flat iron.  I've got some new staples in my mix for life! lol


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 15, 2008)

I bought the big bottle tonight.  Since I cowash everyday might as well get my moneys worth.  I'll post back in the morning...


----------



## Suerte (Feb 15, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Dang, you're tryng to smell EXTRA good, huh?!
> 
> What does the mix of those two smell like? I have a little bit of So Sexy left :scratchch................



They smell like a better version of both. You gotta try it. You will love it, I promise. It has the intensity and lasting power of the So Sexy with more of a fruity twist instead of the flowery twist. I can't explain it cuz it's not quite like that...it's better.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 15, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> I found a bottle of this stuff at CVS!!!!  I was searching EVERYWHERE!  For weeks, lol.  Can I say......
> 
> *I'm in love!
> 
> *I didn't realize how amazing the HE line of conditioners are!  I have done a pre-poo with dangerously straight and hello hydration, and a deep condition with LTR...  MY HAIR IS SOOO SOFT AND SILKY.  I also used Break's Over Leave-in (and a bit of Chi Silk Infusion) for my airdry/flat iron.  I've got some new staples in my mix for life! lol



Oooh weee! I KNOW your hair is looking, feeling and SMELLING great! You and gym got me wanting to try that Break's Over leave in, but I can't freakin find it!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Oooh weee! I KNOW your hair is looking, feeling and SMELLING great! You and gym got me wanting to try that Break's Over leave in, but I can't freakin find it!


 
Hmmm, I saw the Break's Over LI, but the not the LTR leave in. I smelled the LTR con, but walked away without buying. So proud of myself.  Trying to use up my 50-11 conditioners before I even think of buying another.  But I'll keep this one in the back of my head.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 16, 2008)

Suerte said:


> They smell like a better version of both. You gotta try it. You will love it, I promise. It has the intensity and lasting power of the So Sexy with more of a fruity twist instead of the flowery twist. I can't explain it cuz it's not quite like that...it's better.


 
Aww man, I luv smell goods for the hair, esp ones that last.  You're tempting me.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 16, 2008)

Suerte said:


> They smell like a better version of both. You gotta try it. You will love it, I promise. It has the intensity and lasting power of the So Sexy with more of a fruity twist instead of the flowery twist. I can't explain it cuz it's not quite like that...it's better.



Mmmmmm  Sounds yummy! 

I'm gonna try this next week and seduce dh before the baby comes. He loves the smell of So Sexy, it drives him nuts! I can't wait to see how this smells!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 16, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Aww man, I luv smell goods for the hair, esp ones that last.  You're tempting me.



Don't fight it, Jamila. You know you want some .... What harm could it do, just one teensy little innocent conditioner won't hurt, will it?

:heated:


----------



## Suerte (Feb 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Mmmmmm  Sounds yummy!
> 
> I'm gonna try this next week and seduce dh before the baby comes. He loves the smell of So Sexy, it drives him nuts! I can't wait to see how this smells!




Be careful. He might break that water...or is that the goal? lol


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 16, 2008)

So I'm at the grocery store when I hear a voice say, go down the shampoo isle.  I walk down the isle, just to be doing so and guess what I see?  Herbal Essence! 

My heart skipped a beat because I thought about this thread.   I got LTR leave-in (the conditioner was completely gone), Breaks Over Con & Dangerously Straight Con.  That's all I could get for this day.

So of course I come back to post in this thread and dang it's 17 pages long now .  This must be some incredible stuff!


----------



## shtow (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont mean to be a witch and rain on anyone's parade. But I will only use the leave in as a leave in--not a moisturizer. My breakage did decrease, but after 4 days it became hard as a rock, and I did not use a lot. So I will only use this after I wash and not as a daily moisturizer. Im going back to my dry hair and scalp quencher as a daily moisturizer, I don't even have to seal with it so its perfect cuz I tend to use too much oil. I still like LTR tho, just not everyday.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Don't fight it, Jamila. You know you want some .... What harm could it do, just one teensy little innocent conditioner won't hurt, will it?
> 
> :heated:


 
 I bought the leave in and con today.  It was on sale at Target for $2.99.  I.CANNOT.RESIST.A.SALE.   Look what you guys did to me!!! :assimilat

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Napp (Feb 16, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> I bought the leave in and con today.  It was on sale at Target for $2.99.  I.CANNOT.RESIST.A.SALE.   Look what you guys did to me!!! :assimilat
> 
> Can't wait to try it.



I found it for the same deal! plus the leave in came with a mini sample. i really cant wait to try it!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Feb 16, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> I bought the leave in and con today.  It was on sale at Target for $2.99.  I.CANNOT.RESIST.A.SALE.   Look what you guys did to me!!! :assimilat
> 
> Can't wait to try it.



See... I knew you'd give in, lol.  Welcome to the club, I mean c'mon, how could you resist! lol  Mmmm, wait till you deep condition with this stuff.


----------



## shadylane21 (Feb 16, 2008)

LUV IT! jUST WASHED AND COND. and used the leave in.


----------



## Napp (Feb 17, 2008)

i clarified and use the conditioner. it was good. i was surprised that it detangled well and softened quickly, yet it wasnt as thick as my regular con. less mess for me to clean up since conditioner sticks to my tub plus i love the smell.

the leave in is drying as we speak. everything is all soft but my edges are hard whats that about? im pretty satisfied with it though since my hair is 90% dry and isnt crispy after washes like usual... i have a lot of this stuff so i better work with it! and i like that it dosent clump with my gel


----------



## cocomama (Feb 19, 2008)

I LOVE THIS STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 19, 2008)

Suerte said:


> Be careful. He might break that water...or is that the goal? lol



 Heck yeah that's the goal!!!.............. But he don't know that, though


----------



## tiffers (Feb 19, 2008)

shtow said:


> I dont mean to be a witch and rain on anyone's parade. But I will only use the leave in as a leave in--not a moisturizer. My breakage did decrease, but after 4 days it became hard as a rock, and I did not use a lot. So I will only use this after I wash and not as a daily moisturizer. Im going back to my dry hair and scalp quencher as a daily moisturizer, I don't even have to seal with it so its perfect cuz I tend to use too much oil. I still like LTR tho, just not everyday.



 BOO!! YOU SUCK!!!



I wonder if that happens to anyone else :scratchch... The longest I use it on dry hair is two days, cause I deep condition every few days. Well, at least it cut down your breakage  That's one thing I love about this leave in, almost no breakage!

I'm gonna be trying those pincurls tonight, I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## shtow (Feb 19, 2008)

tiffers said:


> BOO!! YOU SUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL TOWEE!!!! I think someone else stated in this thread their hair got hard too. Im too lazy to look back lol. But really, I looooved it days 1-3 and day 4 my hair was having a fit. I can't wait to see how they came out either! I know foxyroxie's came out really nice! I did this method last week and only had 8 big pincurls and it came out really nice and a lot looser.


----------



## shtow (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW its def on this page! Sorry Napp. But mostly my edges and NG were hard as well. My hair was hard too, but not as hard as those areas.


----------



## Tayw29 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok I'm going insane trying to find the LTR Leave-in and I cant find it anywhere in my area and I'm upset  I have found the poo & con but not the LI.  This is a PJ's nightmare, not being able to find something thats getting such rave reveiws .  Now that I think about it I have never seen any leave-ins from the HE line.  What am I gonna do erplexed.  I used the poo & con and love it, this is truly unfair


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the conditioner!!!!! It softened and smoothed and detangled instantly. Great!!! Just got the bonus size at Walmart this morning so I can use it again tonight!!


----------



## Traycee (Feb 20, 2008)

I love this conditioner but my bottle is half gone and I have to take the top off to get the conditioner out because its so *thick...Not bad for a cheapie...*this stuff has taken me to CoWash heaven!!


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 20, 2008)

Tayw29 said:


> Ok I'm going insane trying to find the LTR Leave-in and I cant find it anywhere in my area and I'm upset I have found the poo & con but not the LI. This is a PJ's nightmare, not being able to find something thats getting such rave reveiws . Now that I think about it I have never seen any leave-ins from the HE line. What am I gonna do erplexed. I used the poo & con and love it, this is truly unfair


 
When I went to Target on Saurday looking for the leave-in, it first appeared that they were all gone but then I spotted 3 bottles strategically placed waaayy at the back amongst another product line and since the bottles are shorter it could be easily missed.  I hope someone wasn't coming back for those since I snatched up all 3 bottles for my daughter.


----------



## Tayw29 (Feb 20, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> When I went to Target on Saurday looking for the leave-in, it first appeared that they were all gone but then I spotted 3 bottles strategically placed waaayy at the back amongst another product line and since the bottles are shorter it could be easily missed. I hope someone wasn't coming back for those since I snatched up all 3 bottles for my daughter.


 

Lucky you, my problem is living in Manhattan there isnt a target, or a walmart for miles  both stores are in all other borough's except manhattan and I refuse to treck a million miles for some leave-in, but I really want it, Im gonna keep looking, but like I said I have not seen any HE leave-ins anywhere that sells the poo's & cons.


----------



## Napp (Feb 20, 2008)

after using it a few times i have come to a conclusion. this would probably work better for relaxed hair. the leave in isnt working for me and i noticed it did clump w/ my gel but i figured away around it with out having to rewash again but it was too much effort to be doing regularly. and after the gel dried my hair was dryer and crispier than if i just put gel on it straight with no leave in. im seriously thinking about selling the other bottle of leave in i have thats unopened. it comes with a coupon inside buy one get one free. i prefer the hello hydration. the con is too thin for my hair. my tresemme is better for me. so thick its hard to squeeze out he bottle. now thats thick!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 20, 2008)

This stuff is seriously where its at

Got a girl's hair acting and looking like new money

Yeah i'm feeling myself right now thanks to this stuff!
I have been mixing it with everything and i love it on its own still.


----------



## Shaley (Feb 23, 2008)

Just bought the conditioner and leave-in.

Under the dryer with the leave-in right now... I must say I didn't get a lot of slip immediately with the leave-in like I do with my Biolage or NTM.

I rollerset my hair and will update everyone with my results..


----------



## silverlotus (Feb 23, 2008)

Tayw29 said:


> Lucky you, my problem is living in Manhattan there isnt a target, or a walmart for miles  both stores are in all other borough's except manhattan and I refuse to treck a million miles for some leave-in, but I really want it, Im gonna keep looking, but like I said I have not seen any HE leave-ins anywhere that sells the poo's & cons.



Foxieroxienyc said on the last page she found it in CVS. I know there's a big one on 5th ave, have you given that one a try? I feel your pain tho, I'm all the way in LI and there's no way I'm trekking to the bus stop in this snow just to get some leave-in. I wanna try it real bad tho . I can't imagine something being better than my beloved Hydra TLC leave-in .


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 23, 2008)

.......................


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 23, 2008)

shtow said:


> WOW its def on this page! Sorry Napp. But mostly my edges and NG were hard as well. My hair was hard too, but not as hard as those areas.


 
My hair got hard using the leave-in as well. It seemed almost "crunchy".

I thought that I may be using too much so I cut back and it's much better now. Still nowhere near being in the same league as Lacio Lacio but it's really decent for a cheapie.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 23, 2008)

..........................


----------



## Shaley (Feb 24, 2008)

..........


----------



## Shaley (Feb 24, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Just bought the conditioner and leave-in.
> 
> Under the dryer with the leave-in right now... I must say I didn't get a lot of slip immediately with the leave-in like I do with my Biolage or NTM.
> 
> I rollerset my hair and will update everyone with my results..



Update: I actually like the results. 

I applied the leave-in to my hair and then rollerset my hair - spraying each rolled section with water.

My set came out silky, bouncy, and shiny! :surprised:

I didn't think it would work this well cause my hair normally doesn't work well with products other than salon products...

Anyways, I may alternate this weekly with my biolage...


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 24, 2008)

OKAAY ladies I finally tried it and

...i DID NOT have a good relationship experience with this conditioner. I've used it twice since i bought it, and it did nothing to my hair. and I"m 4a/b relaxed. It just sat on top of my hair. It didn't melt away my tangles like Hello Hydration did ...so i think i'm just gonna keep that one instead. 

Bummer...i really wanted it to work on my hair.erplexed


----------



## Traycee (Feb 24, 2008)

poochie167 said:


> OKAAY ladies I finally tried it and
> 
> ...i DID NOT have a good relationship experience with this conditioner. I've used it twice since i bought it, and it did nothing to my hair. and I"m 4a/b relaxed. It just sat on top of my hair. It didn't melt away my tangles like Hello Hydration did ...so i think i'm just gonna keep that one instead.
> 
> Bummer...i really wanted it to work on my hair.erplexed



Sorry it didn't work out for you....I tried Hello Hydration yesterday and hated it....Go figure ...what works for some... doesn't work for others


----------



## e$h (Feb 24, 2008)

I went out and bought the con and leave-in.  I like it alot.  I'm only bout 1 week post and my hair is really soft after co-washing with it.  I've only used it on wet hair so I'll try it on dry next.  H E worked well when I had a fresh relaxer but when I tried using it past 12 weeks post, BLAH!!!!!! It did nothing for me.  I'll also try LTR after 12 weeks post and see what happens but right now this stuff is really, really nice.  My hair smells really fruity and it's soft and wavy.
Thanks Tiffers!


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 25, 2008)

*This is a HIT!.....so far.*

So I went to buy the conditioner and leave-in today at Target and LOVED the price..It's so affordable at $2.99.

I washed w/ ORS creamy aloe shampoo and applied LTR condish spiked with my oils and it did feel like my hair was "melting" when i washed it out. VERY similar to ORS replenishing and the smell is nice.

Consistency is nice and creamy and thick. I love that.

I applied the leave-in all over making sure ALL my hair was covered and put some extra on the ends and did a normal rollerset.

Hair came out nice. More moisturized than normal i noticed and i could still smell the raspberries when taking out the rollers. 

I like to rock a curly set for a couple days so i moisturized and sealed each curl w/ some oil and put those rollers BACK in my hair and will see how this set looks in the morning when i comb out the curls.

I also picked up HE Breaks Over Leave-in since it was so inexpensive and it smelled great.


----------



## cecepassion (Feb 25, 2008)

I tried the conditioner got the big size 23.7ounces from walmart for only 5 bucks. I didn't see the leave in there. So far i like the condish made my natural hair soft and manageble.


----------



## pistachio (Feb 25, 2008)

Is the leave-in a liquid or creamy one?


----------



## e$h (Feb 25, 2008)

pistachio said:


> Is the leave-in a liquid or creamy one?


 

It's Creamy.


----------



## e$h (Feb 25, 2008)

I really, really like this stuff. My hair usually has a crunchy feel to it when I airdry but with this stuff it's soooo soft. It's a keeper


----------



## Shaley (Feb 25, 2008)

Has anyone deep conditioned with the conditioner? (with heat or under the dryer?)


----------



## e$h (Feb 25, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Has anyone deep conditioned with the conditioner? (with heat or under the dryer?)


 

I think Tiffers has and she said_ it melted her tangles away_.....


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 25, 2008)

e$h said:


> I think Tiffers has and she said_ it melted her tangles away_.....


 
*I've deep conditioned with it under the dryer and it does indeed melt away the tangles.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 25, 2008)

After reading this long thread...., I went to Target yesterday afternoon and picked up a conditioner and 2 bottles of leave in.

The smell is wonderful...I really like it.  

I used the conditioner this morning for a CW and it really is good.  It's a keeper.

I used the leave-in and it made my hair really soft, and its been about 5 hours now since using it, and my hair is still soft.

Both are keepers.

Thanks, Tiffers.....


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 25, 2008)

I have None of Your Frizziness conditioner and I picked up the LTR leave-in yesterday at Target. (They have a sale, by the way.) I'll try the leave-in this evening and see how it works. I haven't tried the NOYF conditioner yet.


----------



## pistachio (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow this stuff is really thick, almost like Humectress which is my all time fave and for only three bucks!!!  See that's why I want to buy some in bulk because you know that as soon  they come out with something good, and people buy it, they start trying to water down the formula!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 26, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Has anyone deep conditioned with the conditioner? (with heat or under the dryer?)



Dang, I forgot about this thread!  I'm sooo glad a lot of you are having good results and loving this stuff as much as I do! For those that don't like it..... YOU SUCK!!! 

Deep conditioning with heat is the only way I use it. I tried it as a co wash too and liked it, but it's MUCH better with heat!


----------



## tiffers (Feb 26, 2008)

pistachio said:


> Wow this stuff is really thick, almost like Humectress which is my all time fave and for only three bucks!!!  See that's why I want to buy some in bulk because you know that as soon  they come out with something good, and people buy it, they start trying to water down the formula!



Noooo! Don't say that! It won't happen! It CAN'T happen!!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 26, 2008)

Can someone post a picture of what this leave-in looks like?  Thanks


----------



## hairsothick (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.herbalessences.com/us/collections/long_term_relationship/


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 26, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Dang, I forgot about this thread!  I'm sooo glad a lot of you are having good results and loving this stuff as much as I do! For those that don't like it..... YOU SUCK!!!
> 
> *Deep conditioning with heat is the only way I use it*. I tried it as a co wash too and liked it, but it's MUCH better with heat!


 
I will try it this way and see if I get better results.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 26, 2008)

tishee said:


> I will try it this way and see if I get better results.



Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Shaley (Feb 29, 2008)

Has anyone else deep conditioned with this besides the ones already posted?
I plan on using it this weekend and just want consensus


----------



## e$h (Feb 29, 2008)

Chardai said:


> Has anyone else deep conditioned with this besides the ones already posted?
> I plan on using it this weekend and just want consensus


 

I have without heat for 3 hours and it does melt away tangles and such but for some reason it makes my hair shed more than usualerplexed.


----------



## kuwait (Feb 29, 2008)

What color is the bottle(LTR)?


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 29, 2008)

kuwait said:


> What color is the bottle(LTR)?


----------



## lilamae (Feb 29, 2008)

Man it's so hard to resist a product when everyone is raving about it! 

There was this super long thread on how tresemme really did make people say "ooh la la" But i went out and bought it and i was not impressed.

So as I comtemplate trying this one... I'm like, hmmm... I wonder if it's worth it.  I'm really am a pantene fan. Can anyone compare this to the pantene mask. would anyone say it's comparable?


----------



## growingbrown (Feb 29, 2008)

I have to admit that I went to Target just because everyone talked about it. I bought the conditioner and the leave-in. I have to say that I love them both. These are definetly a keeper and this is my 2nd time using them. My hair feeling so nice and silky air dried. I wonder how it would be when I blow-dry?


----------



## tiffers (Feb 29, 2008)

lilamae said:


> Man it's so hard to resist a product when everyone is raving about it!
> 
> There was this super long thread on how tresemme really did make people say "ooh la la" But i went out and bought it and i was not impressed.
> 
> So as I comtemplate trying this one... I'm like, hmmm... I wonder if it's worth it.  I'm really am a pantene fan. Can anyone compare this to the pantene mask. would anyone say it's comparable?



I haven't tried the Pantene mask (I'm waaay too heavy handed for that teeny jar) so I can't compare those two. But I didn't like Tressemme either, it made my hair really dry and tangled. If you don't try the LTR con, at least try the leave in! The stuff is fabulous!


----------



## poookie (Feb 29, 2008)

somewhat off topic but i like the website, the colors make meh very happy 

http://www.herbalessences.com/us/collections/


----------



## Shaley (Mar 1, 2008)

e$h said:


> I have without heat for 3 hours and it does melt away tangles and such but for some reason it makes my hair shed more than usualerplexed.



This is what I was waiting to hear... if anyone experienced negative effects after using...
I've always been skeptical about using cheapie conditioners...
Has anyone else experienced shedding or breakage since using this??

I hope I get replies within the next 10 minutes cause I'm about to wash my hair

Do you think if you use it with heat it would be less shedding??


----------



## Traycee (Mar 1, 2008)

Chardai said:


> This is what I was waiting to hear... if anyone experienced negative effects after using...
> I've always been skeptical about using cheapie conditioners...
> Has anyone else experienced shedding or breakage since using this??
> 
> ...



I haven't any adverse effects and I have been using the shampoo and conditioner for a month or so now....It's a cheapie so even though my hair feels soft I still deep condition using a really good conditioner....


----------



## Lissa0821 (Mar 1, 2008)

I tried it for the first time this week after my shikakai and amla rinse, it was true to form all my tangles melted away.  I find the leave in to be a little too heavy for my fine hair.  But I was truly happy with the product.  I haven't experienced any unusual shedding at all.


----------



## Shaley (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks - I'll try it today and see what happens...


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 6, 2008)

What are the ingredients in this leave-in?

ETA:  I used the conditioner today, and I loved it!  I can still smell it in my hair now.  Yum.  I'm liking the ingredients in this conditioner better than the Hello Hydration.  The HH has that big Cycl...xane cone word near the top, while the LTR doesn't.  The smell is awesome.  I hope the LTR Leave-in isn't packed full of cones or anything.  I'm going to have to check out Kroger and Target to get more of the conditioner and some leave-in.


----------



## froggie08 (Apr 6, 2008)

How much is everyone paying for LTR products?

ETA: I just brought 3 bottles of the condish for 2.94 each at Walmart. I got the LTR, Hello Hydration, and the drama clean. I can't wait to try them all.


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, I don't need to know the ingredients for the leave-in anymore.  I picked up me a bottle today at Kroger.  They were 2/$5 so I got a leave-in and another conditioner.

I went to Wal-Mart later, and saw that they had the big 23oz conditioner for $5 so I got that too.

I'm gonna love this stuff.  CON (green label) + LTR Conditioner = great cheap-o combo.

I can't wait to see what the leave-in is like.  It's kinda thick too.


----------



## bgsix (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought the LTR leave in this weekend. I can't wait to try it. Maybe I'll go back and get the conditioner too.


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 7, 2008)

I just tried the LTR leave-in......it was okay, probably won't repurchase.  The conditioner on the other hand, is a winner!


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 7, 2008)

B U M P

This conditioner is the bomb....let's talk more about it .


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 7, 2008)

good2uuuu said:


> I do not appreciate this review!!!!!!! I was ignoring the whole HE line, now this!!!!  I'll let you know how I like it later.....


 


What She Said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OH Resistance - GREAT RESISTANCE!!!!!! " I shall not go to Target.... I shall not GOOOO"


----------



## Cien (Apr 7, 2008)

okay...

I've been wanting to ask what all this 'HE' stuff was....

whyyyy.....did I come in here..whyyyy?!!  I said that I wasn't going to buy any more conditoner, but this sounds pretty good!! 

I could try it for my regular condition washes, despite those other 20 or so bottles that I have at home......I jest....but only slightly.


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok. I went and bought the LTR leave in. It wasn't bad.
However, I got my Break's Over leave in (that I had to order online since I couldn't find any in stores) and I AM IN LOVE!!! 

I think I'm going to have to try to order some more.

Now, I am going to try to get the LTR conditioner since everyone loves it and possibly use it with Break's Over leave in.

I hate you guys for making me buy all this stuff.


----------



## poookie (Apr 7, 2008)

i absolutely ADORE the combination of break's over conditioner and LTR leave-in.  the two smells together of coconut, mango, and raspberry are delicious!


----------



## queen_t (Apr 7, 2008)

Ooh la la, the LTR condish gives ultimate slip and helps me detangle without a comb!!!!!!!  

It is the bizzzomb!!!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 7, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I just tried the LTR leave-in......it was okay, probably won't repurchase.



   How dare you say such things horrible things about my beloved! *faints*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 7, 2008)

poookie said:


> i absolutely ADORE the combination of break's over conditioner and LTR leave-in.  the two smells together of coconut, mango, and raspberry are delicious!



YES!!! Another great combo is BO and LTR conditioners mixed together as a deep conditioner. Oh my goodness


----------



## tiffers (Apr 7, 2008)

queen_t said:


> Ooh la la, the LTR condish gives ultimate slip and helps me detangle without a comb!!!!!!!
> 
> It is the bizzzomb!!!



What products are you using that gives you such incredible shine??? Cause uh, I need a few gallons of it


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Apr 7, 2008)

I LOOOOVE the LTR leave-in, but now I'm curious about this Break's Over that I keep hearing about. I think I'm gonna hafta try that one . . .


----------



## poookie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> I LOOOOVE the LTR leave-in, but now I'm curious about this Break's Over that I keep hearing about. I think I'm gonna hafta try that one . . .



break's over is AMAZING!  but you might need to order online, i hear the line is being discontinued . . .


----------



## onejamifan (Apr 7, 2008)

I too love the LTR line and have been using the leave-in as my daily moisturizer (I use a tiny bit). My hair absolutely loves it . The best part is that it keeps my hair smelling freshly washed even after 5 days without washing.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 7, 2008)

this is so funny as i was just about to purchase the ltr leave in yesterday. i already love the ltr condish and the bo condish. i have the hello hydration but havent used it yet anyway i wanted the LTR leave in but right now im in love with salerm 21 b5 and thought it would be a waist of money but i will get it anyway this weekend


----------



## silverlotus (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok so I finally tried LTR and the condish is niiiiiiiice. Softness and slip for days!  I haven't even dc/ed with it, just used it as a final rinse. This might be weird but I'm scared to d/c with a cheapie.

I like the leave-in too, very slippy. So far, the line a keeper.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay so how often do any of you use these products? Every week? Every other day?

I guess my thing is, will it help my ends from breaking so I can get growth...that's all I am willing to try the line for, added growth.

Break No-More is really good, and so is Hello Hydration for our types of hair. But Drama Clean, the shampoo, is really good a deep clean once a month. Just the shampoo though.


----------



## Cien (Apr 8, 2008)

alright..

I bought some of this stuff after work yesterday and used it last night! 

It smells soooooo good!  I did my prepoo with it--along with a little silicon mix in there.  It left my hair pretty conditioned and soft!!
 I'm not sure if the silicon mix helped it or not, but regardless, I'll be using it with it anyway. (can't let my SM go!)

I LOVE the leave in! 
oh my goodness..this stuff smells yummy!! I can't quit touching and smelling my hair today!  
 I have yet another leave-in!  I'll use it in conjunction with my Profectiv Break-Free--or alone! Last night I used it alone, and my 4b hair had great slip! 

I'm an outta control pj, but I truly appreciate the reviews on this product!!


----------



## poookie (Apr 8, 2008)

for those of you with the LTR leave-in... try adding a capful of silk amino acids...  the difference is unbelievable...  SO much slip...  :drools:


----------



## Cien (Apr 8, 2008)

poookie said:


> for those of you with the LTR leave-in... try adding a capful of silk amino acids... the difference is unbelievable... SO much slip... :drools:


 

Where do you get silk amino acids from?!  

not that I NEED to be buying another product.... ....but I just gotta know!!


----------



## Cien (Apr 8, 2008)

apples said:


> Where do you get silk amino acids from?!
> 
> not that I NEED to be buying another product.... ....but I just gotta know!!


 
never mind...I just googled and saw that lotioncrafters sold it!


----------



## poookie (Apr 8, 2008)

apples said:


> never mind...I just googled and saw that lotioncrafters sold it!



lol, i was just about to say lotioncrafters.  they have it for the cheapest i've ever seen it.


----------



## Cien (Apr 8, 2008)

poookie said:


> lol, i was just about to say lotioncrafters. they have it for the cheapest i've ever seen it.


 
GREAT and thanks!!!! 
I'll scoop some up!!! 
  and girl, I couldn't wait for a response....... I'm a pj spinning outta control..


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Apr 8, 2008)

poookie said:


> for those of you with the LTR leave-in... try adding a capful of silk amino acids... the difference is unbelievable... SO much slip... :drools:


 
Do you add the capful to the entire bottle of leave-in?


----------



## poookie (Apr 8, 2008)

Tiffchelle22 said:


> Do you add the capful to the entire bottle of leave-in?



yup!  you've just got to make sure to really shake up the contents, so the SAA is evenly distributed within the product.

i also added a bit of glitter from lotioncrafters, and shook that up, so my hair is sparkly after i use it   but that's beside the point


----------



## tiffers (Apr 8, 2008)

poookie said:


> for those of you with the LTR leave-in... try adding a capful of silk amino acids...  the difference is unbelievable...  SO much slip...  :drools:



Been there, done that 

I also added a capful of honeyquat  My hair feels so fantastic, I keep taking down my bun to feel in my hair and newgrowth. I know I'm manipulating my hair WAY too much, but I can't help it! My hair smells and feels so good!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 8, 2008)

poookie said:


> i also added a bit of glitter from lotioncrafters, and shook that up, so my hair is sparkly after i use it   but that's beside the point



That's a gooood idea!!! Have you tried that with a rollerset? I'll bet it would look sooooo pretty! My dd has some glitter laying around somewhere :scratchch *off to rummage through toybox*


----------



## Xavier (Apr 9, 2008)

I am slow turning into a pj. I picked up some LTR conditioner at CVS yesterday. I can't wait to try it during my next wash. I was really searching for the leave in but couldn't find it so I got the regular CON instead.


----------



## Xavier (Apr 9, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong...Are you ladies getting the conditioner and leave in for $2.99 each at Target and Walmart?

I purchased the conditioner @ CVS and the price was $6.  Cheap but I could have gotten both the leave in and conditioner for that price.


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Apr 9, 2008)

poookie said:


> yup! you've just got to make sure to really shake up the contents, so the SAA is evenly distributed within the product.
> 
> i also added a bit of glitter from lotioncrafters, and shook that up, so my hair is sparkly after i use it  but that's beside the point


 

Awesome! Off to lotioncrafters for some SAA, and maybe some glitter. . .  Thanks so much!!


----------



## natstar (Apr 9, 2008)

I love this conditioner! I co-washed with twists in yesterday and then added a little oil. My hair is reallly soft and smells nice.  I normally don't co wash but I wanted to try this stuff out.  I will def. be using it more (with SAA) too.  I got mine at Albertsons/Jewel grocery store for $2.50


----------



## Cien (Apr 9, 2008)

Xavier said:


> Correct me if I am wrong...Are you ladies getting the conditioner and leave in for $2.99 each at Target and Walmart?
> 
> I purchased the conditioner @ CVS and the price was $6.  Cheap but I could have gotten both the leave in and conditioner for that price.


 

I bought some more  conditioner and leave in last night at Walmart!  

The leave in was $2.94---and I got the big bottle of conditioner this time (about 23 or 24 ounces) which was $5.00.

The 12 ounce bottle of conditioner was priced at $2.94 at the Walmart that I shopped in last night----however, in another Walmart, the same size was $3.14.
 So give or take a few cents....$3 to $5 is what you'll pay for the conditioner. 

I haven't checked out CVS or Target yet.


----------



## cupcakes (Apr 9, 2008)

damn.. just when i finally bought some ntm
there is something else to try


----------



## naturalpride (Apr 9, 2008)

I bought the LTR leave-in and conditioner and None of Your Frizziness leave-in and conditioner from Wal-Mart today. I am natural and have not tried the products yet, but I will keep you posted on the results. The Hello Hydration Con is really good!:afro2:


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, I gave one of my friends one of my LTR conditioners because she loved the smell.

I went back to Kroger today and they still had the 2/$5 sale.  I got another LTR conditioner and a Hello Hydration conditioner. 

I see that they don't have that big Cyc....xane cone in there anymore, goodie .


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 9, 2008)

*I just want to tell you people that you truly disgust me and make me sick. I thought I had found my staples and was shaking the pj monkey off my back. I successfully avoided this thread for WEEKS and today the little devil Jessica Rabbit on my shoulder said "Go peek in the thread....it won't hurt." Now I wanna try this stuff. A PLAGUE ON THE LOT OF YOU!!! j/k look:
*


----------



## Xavier (Apr 9, 2008)

apples said:


> I bought some more  conditioner and leave in last night at Walmart!
> 
> The leave in was $2.94---and I got the big bottle of conditioner this time (about 23 or 24 ounces) which was $5.00.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Apples.

I got picked up the leavin from Kroger's today for about 2 bucks.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 9, 2008)

I got mine from Walgreens


----------



## Xavier (Apr 9, 2008)

THIS PRODUCT LINE IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay so I went grocery shopping and you know how it is you just have to stop in the hair care section to see what they've got.

Well I found the LTR leavin in. I was so excited and couldn't wait to get home and use both the leave in and the regular conditioner that I purchased the day before.

After rinsing out my clarifying poo I added the LTR CON, a tiny bit of Duo Tex, and then alma oil to my wet hair. I could feel my hair getting soft while I was evenly distributing the conditioner and the smell was yummy.

I then sat under the hooddryer for about 30 minutes. Then I rinsed and added the leavin in. 

*THE DETANGLING PROCESS WAS EFFORTLESS*!!!!!!

Ladies I have tired so many conditioners that never aid in the detangling process and it takes me for ever to rollerset which is why I hate doing it. The only conditioner that I finally purchased about a month ago that detangled my hair with ease was Silicone Mix and now LTR is going to also be added to my list of staples.


I am so happy I picked up the product. I am yet another satisfied customer.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 9, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> *I just want to tell you people that you truly disgust me and make me sick. I thought I had found my staples and was shaking the pj monkey off my back. I successfully avoided this thread for WEEKS and today the little devil Jessica Rabbit on my shoulder said "Go peek in the thread....it won't hurt." Now I wanna try this stuff. A PLAGUE ON THE LOT OF YOU!!! j/k look:
> *



  

You just gave me a good, hearty laugh! Now get some shoes on and and head on down to Target like a good little girl 

You know you want to. Look at all the raves. This is some good stuff


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Apr 9, 2008)

tiffers said:


> You just gave me a good, hearty laugh! Now get some shoes on and and go to Target


 Um, I brought it right after that post and am about to co-wash with it now. Don't judge me.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 9, 2008)

Xavier said:


> THIS PRODUCT LINE IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay so I went grocery shopping and you know how it is you just have to stop in the hair care section to see what they've got.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiffers (Apr 9, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Um, I brought it right after that post and am about to co-wash with it now. Don't judge me.



LOL!!!!! NO control! 

I'll be looking for your review


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 10, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Ok, I gave one of my friends one of my LTR conditioners because she loved the smell.
> 
> I went back to Kroger today and they still had the 2/$5 sale. I got another LTR conditioner and a Hello Hydration conditioner.
> 
> I see that they don't have that big Cyc....xane cone in there anymore, goodie .


 

Ok, I tried the Hello Hydration today, and that's some good stuff!  Now, I'm going to have to go to Wal-Mart and buy the big 23oz $5.00 bottle of that too.


----------



## Xavier (Apr 10, 2008)

I can't believe how well this cheapie conditioner works. I will probably get the Hello Hydration as well. My hair is so soft this morning after airdrying in a ponytail last night.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 10, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Ok, I tried the Hello Hydration today, and that's some good stuff! Now, I'm going to have to go to Wal-Mart and buy the big 23oz $5.00 bottle of that too.


TSU:
I have a huge bottle of HH and if you send me your address I will send it to you.
It didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## Caramela (Apr 10, 2008)

I went to the HE website to tell them how dissatisfied I was with the product and they wrote back! They asked for my name and address so they could mail me a refund for the cost of the product. Atleast they stand behind their product.


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 10, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> TSU:
> I have a huge bottle of HH and if you send me your address I will send it to you.
> It didn't do a thing for me.


 

Really?!  Wow, thanks!!!!  Does your bottle have the big cone near the top of the list (Cyc...xane)?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 10, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Really?! Wow, thanks!!!! Does your bottle have the big cone near the top of the list (Cyc...xane)?


I have to check when I get off work.  Do you not want the cones?


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 10, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I have to check when I get off work. Do you not want the cones?


 

I don't want to sound ungrateful, but .

When I first tried HH, I bought the sample sizes from wal-greens, and the conditioner had the big Cyc....xane cone as like the 2nd ingredient.  It worked okay, but I didn't really care for that huge cone.

But now I see that the ingredients have changed in the HH, so I tried it again and loved it.  Works like a charm, just like the LTR.


----------



## SeatownSista (Apr 10, 2008)

I looove LTR! I co-wash with the conditioner daily and use  a little bit of the leave-in with my Cantu shea butter leave-in. It smells really good and it also defines my curls in areas that didn't curl up much before.


----------



## mrsalittle (Apr 10, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> TSU:
> I have a huge bottle of HH and if you send me your address I will send it to you.
> It didn't do a thing for me.


 

Same here...it didnt do anything for me either. I will try mixing it with something else just to use it up....HOWEVER I did get to go to walmart yesterday and I picked up the LTR and the leave in. The smell is lovely. Also someone in an earlier post mentioned the Quantum (sp?) shampoo for clarifying...well I stopped by Sally's last night and they had a little sale. The shampoo was bogo free..whoo hoo. So I got two 33 fl oz for $7.99 (not sure why I'm so happy cause these bottles are so big..this stuff is going to be in my cabinet for a long time..lol)..anywhoooo it was a great deal!! I plan on shampooing my hair since i haven't clarifyied since I started co washing. I think i have a lot of build up esp since I think i have hard watererplexed...anyways i will let you guys know my results tomorrow.

btw: I have to just let you guys know that you all are fabulous. My hair has changed so much since I started lurking..ummm i mean joined..lol. God Bless!!


----------



## Jay D (Apr 10, 2008)

Okay Ladies, it has taken me 2 days to read (almost) every post on this thread.  It looks like the HE Replenishing that I was using is being discontinued and I could not figure out with HE product would be comparable. Then I found this thread!  I was hoping LTR would be the one.  So after 2 days of reading and a house full of hungry kids; I have made my list and I am on my way to Target!

Thanks!


----------



## PassionFruit (Apr 10, 2008)

today at Walmart I bought HE None of your frizzness soothing leave-in creme

WHY??  hell if I know... but I couldnt just walk past it..

I was in search of the Break's over leave-In and couldnt find it


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 10, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I don't want to sound ungrateful, but .
> 
> When I first tried HH, I bought the sample sizes from wal-greens, and the conditioner had the big Cyc....xane cone as like the 2nd ingredient. It worked okay, but I didn't really care for that huge cone.
> 
> But now I see that the ingredients have changed in the HH, so I tried it again and loved it. Works like a charm, just like the LTR.


Yup it's got the cone.  It's the 3rd ingredient.  Sorry...


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 10, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Yup it's got the cone. It's the 3rd ingredient. Sorry...


 
Oh okay.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 10, 2008)

B U M P I N G for this wonderful conditioner!


----------



## naturalpride (Apr 11, 2008)

I have 4a natural TWA hair and HE LTR conditioner and leave-in conditioner makes my hair really soft and managable without adding any other moisturizer. It's definantely a new staple. Thanks


----------



## lovinmylocs (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been using this for a couple of weeks now and the results are great. My hair is soft and has the slip that I want. 

I was in Omaha when I bought it and they had tons on the shelf - I wish I purchased more while I was there. I wasn't sure if I would like it so I only bought three bottles.


----------



## InnerSoul (Apr 11, 2008)

brittdale1999 said:


> I have 4a natural TWA hair and HE LTR conditioner and leave-in conditioner makes my hair really soft and managable without adding any other moisturizer. It's definantely a new staple. Thanks


 
I am def. going to try this myself.


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 12, 2008)

lovinmylocs said:


> I've been using this for a couple of weeks now and the results are great. My hair is soft and has the slip that I want.
> 
> I was in Omaha when I bought it and they had tons on the shelf - I wish I purchased more while I was there. *I wasn't sure if I would like it so I only bought three bottles*.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 12, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


>



 I laughed at that too! Like dang, how many would she had bought if she KNEW she would like it?


----------



## septemberbaby (Apr 24, 2008)

OK, I finally found this line at Target. I bought 2 large bottles of conditioner and 2 bottles of leave-in. (I also picked up a bottle of Breaks Over conditioner too ) 

My review:

I'm 6 days post relaxer. I used the LTR to co-wash with this morning. I sprayed my hair with UBH Dew, put a little LTR leave-in, sealed with coconut oil and airdried. I'm rocking my first wash 'n go with a headband at work today. It looks decent. (sorry no pics) My hair is very soft and smells great. 

I'm used to co-washing with Suave Tropical coconut but I think the LTR will be a keeper!


----------



## chebaby (Apr 25, 2008)

i just bought the leave in LTR and i cant wait to use it. the wash out conditioner is the ish so i can only imagine. but i think the HH is my all time favorite. i use it as a leave in too


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 25, 2008)

They have the entire line at our local Walmart. I didn't purchase any there because I knew CVS was having a BOGO sale. Well how bout one of you....nice ladies must have gotten there first because there was only one conditoner left. I got it and the smooth conditoner... I'll take that back and exchange it for the LTR when they restock.

Does anyone use LTR as a DC? or do you just use it like a cream rinse?

TIA

(For the naturals, do you all use the shampoo? I have sworn off shampoos with SLS except for ORS Aloe)


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 30, 2008)

IS anyone still using this?


----------



## frizzy (Aug 30, 2008)

I use the leave-in to saturate my relaxed hair as I braid it with synthetic hair.  No complaints.


----------



## shtow (Aug 30, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> IS anyone still using this?


 
*heck to tha no!!!* LOL I actually revisited the whole line 2 weeks ago and I hate it even more now than I did a few months ago. DRY TANGLED MESS is what I got when I used the shampoo and conditioner. The leave in I will admit is great for braid outs!! But straight styles- the leave in (and all water based moisturizers for that matter) are horrible. I learned this the hard way. I get FANTASTIC results with shea butter n jojoba oil to moisturize and seal with straight styles.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 30, 2008)

shtow said:


> *heck to tha no!!!* LOL I actually revisited the whole line 2 weeks ago and I hate it even more now than I did a few months ago. DRY TANGLED MESS is what I got when I used the shampoo and conditioner. The leave in I will admit is great for braid outs!! But straight styles- the leave in (and all water based moisturizers for that matter) are horrible. I learned this the hard way. I get FANTASTIC results with shea butter n jojoba oil to moisturize and seal with straight styles.


 

sorry to hear that


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 30, 2008)

I still use the leave in.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 30, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I still use the leave in.


 

ur hair looks great


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 30, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> ur hair looks great



Thank you


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Aug 30, 2008)

I still use the conditoner for cowashes (love it) and just found the leave in at Target.  I have to say the leave in is awesome!  I used it last night for a braid out and my hair is soft and smells yummy 

I'll try it again tomorrow when I rollerset.


----------



## Dauntless (Aug 30, 2008)

I Love LTR!!!It makes detangling in the shower a breeze...


----------



## Qetesh (Aug 30, 2008)

i jus bought this i will keep ya posted


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Aug 30, 2008)

I still use the conditioner.  Love it.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Aug 31, 2008)

Qetesh said:


> i jus bought this i will keep ya posted


 
 Keep us posted! I think you will love it


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Thank you


 
Gym your hair looks great but why you always gatta be teasin' people wid jus' a peep? We wanna see all of your hair girl. Come on, fess up da hair!!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 31, 2008)

Can someone please post up the ingredients list for the LTR poo, conditioner and leave-in pretty please. Now I wanna try it out.


----------



## Honey.Love (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm in love w/ HE LTR leave in. I use it every night after my c/w and it leaves my hair so soft and smelling so good. The next morning I barely have to put any moisturizer on as my hair still feels soft and moisturized!


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Co washed with he ltr conditioner last night, and put some cantu shea butter on after and sealed with olive oil... Loving my hair... It was soo soft after the co wash, and smelled good too...


----------



## Msmia (Sep 26, 2008)

HE LTR Conditioner Ingredients:

Water, Ammonium Laureth Sulfate, Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Chloride, Glycol Distearate, Dimethicone, Ammonium Xylenesulfonate, Citric Acid, Rubus Idaeus Juice (Raspberry), Hydrolyzed Silk, Cetyl Alcohol, Cocamide MEA, Fragrance, Polyquaternium 10, Sodium Citrate, Hydrogenated Polydecene, Sodium Benzoate, Disodium EDTA, PEG 7M, Trimethylolpropane Tricaprylate/Tricaprate, Propylene Glycol, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Red 33

*Frequently Asked Questions*
*My old Herbal Essences shampoo was clear.  Now I see some opaque shampoos in your lineup.  Why the change?
* 
We've updated the formulas of some of our shampoos by altering the conditioning content.  Just like our clear shampoos, these new opaque formulas produce luscious lather and have delightful fragrances.  Trust us -- you'll love 'em!
_*Why is the Herbal Essences packaging different?*_

When we reformulated our products, we gave them luscious new bottles to match!  With many collections to choose from, it's easy to find your color-coded packages.
*That's a lot of choices! How do I pick a collection?*
Each collection is designed to address particular hair needs, and each collection smells great! So you can select by hair benefits or by scent. A hint: the collections achieve varying levels of conditioning, and you can pick a formula that's as light or as intense as you'd like. The chart below shows how the collections relate to each other ordered from Highest Conditioning to Lowest Conditioning.

*Highest Conditioning*
Break's Over
None of Your Frizzness
Long Term Relationship
Hello Hydration
Dangerously Straight
Totally Twisted, Color Me Happy
Drama Clean
Body Envy
*Lowest Conditioning*

(This may explain why Hello Hydration did not work for some, but the LTR did)


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 4, 2010)

I have just ordered this online (not available in UK stores yet). CAn't wait to try it!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 4, 2010)

I just realized I love this stuff too! I ordered some supplies and stuff off the Hair exchange thread  and HE LTR was in there.... I had recently saw tracyee's braid out video on YT so I recently tried it an I loved it! I used it to blowdry and put my hair in a but and its soooo soft!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 4, 2010)

I got the leave in awhile back and I didn't like it too much, I just bought the conditioner though and I love it!!!! So much slip and such a heavenly smell. I like the smell better than the smell of hello hydration!


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been using Hello Hydration for about a month now and I like it (not much to compare it to though since I'm new to this journey). I am going to try the LTR and see which I like better. I also want to try to leave in, right now I just use the HH as a leave in as well.


----------



## MilaXs3 (Jan 4, 2010)

I absolutely love the HE LTR leave in...it was one of the first things I bought when I started my journey and although I have changed some things and stopped using things...the HE leave-in has remained in my arsenal from day one!!!  I use it everynight after I CW and everymorning before I bun!!  It's the best thing since sliced bread...


----------



## tri3nity (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anybody use the shampoo? If not, which shampoos do you use with this line? I have only used the HE hello hydration as a pre-poo with some evoo. I'm trying to find one line I can stick with.


----------



## Odd One (Jan 4, 2010)

I have tried this conditioner and it was just OK for me... they have other lines that work much better on my hair IMO. I also didnt like the leave in.. I might use it again soon since my hair is in better condition/healthier it might work better


----------

